#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  *** is a DJ

## axs

[img]http://users.nucleus.be/mansho/***1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://users.nucleus.be/mansho/***2.jpg[/img]
[img]http://users.nucleus.be/mansho/***3.jpg[/img]

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Tiemen

Volgens mij is ze haar bh vergeten

----------


## FiëstaLj

Mooie ronde ehhh draaitafels !


Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Mooie ronde ehhh draaitafels !



En knopjes...

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## PowerSound

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARjggggggggggggdropkhcbnvyu  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdfffffffffffffffffffffgxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxbvv cvn brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARjggggggggggggdropkhcbnvyu  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdfffffffffffffffffffffgxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxbvv cvn brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Duidelijk niet nico's type <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## PowerSound

Te koop in de Webshop ???? Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah flip flip wouhooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## lifesound

ik heb duidelijk voor de foute geluidsfirma's gekozen....doeme toch!!!

Profiel ook maar eens ge-update....
Nee, een foto lukt echt niet!

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARjggggggggggggdropk  hcbnvyuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdfffffffffffffffffffffgxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxbvv cvn brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



 



> citaatuidelijk niet nico's type



Ach, hij's pas 19. Op die leeftijd komen ze allemaal veels te snel klaar !!! <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik dacht trouwens dat *** mannelijk was?


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## dawizze

Miljaar!

En als ze zo goed kan draaien zoals haar t**t*n eruit zien 
dan is het helemaal in orde. 

Mvg wim

----------


## PowerSound

Jamaaar, 3 plaatjes na elkaar hé John <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Jamaaar, 3 plaatjes na elkaar hé John



Tsja hé Nico... kan me indenken dat je het dan wel heel erg warm krijgt!

Heeft niemand nou plaatjes van het andere "geslacht" wat zo lekker achter de draaitafel staat en z'n 3e arm gebruikt om te 'cue-en' ??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## DJ_Snaky

zoals het liedje gaat: "*** is a girl"

vrouwlijk, blond, lekker lichaam, en ze kan draaien.
die moeten we hebben <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

<center>groeten *DJ Snaky*
</center>

----------


## PowerSound

Wie is dit eigenlijk ?

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:
> Heeft niemand nou plaatjes van het andere "geslacht" wat zo lekker achter de draaitafel staat en z'n 3e arm gebruikt om te 'cue-en' ??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hier heb ik niet veel interesse in
Deze dame daarintegen mag wel eens op de koffie komen en haar kwaliteiten laten zien<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Wie is dit eigenlijk ?



***

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## DJ.T

Tja, wie niet kan draaien moet op een andere manier aan zijn geld komen, sommigen noemen dit kunst, anderen gewoon een goedkope ho*r.
Niet dat ik het erg zou vinden als ik zo'n dj tegenkwam in een club, alleen als je de hele tijd naar hele slechte mixes moet luisteren ga ik toch liever naar huis (of een andere zaal  :Smile: )
Ik zou wel eens een stukje van haar willen luisteren (of video  :Smile: )


DJ.T Was Here

----------


## driesmees

waarom toch video :P

Dries Mees
.netics Studios

----------


## mikael

jongies kijk eens goed....die tieten zijn nep  :Smile:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ja en ? Zolang ze maar groot zijn !

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## beyma

Check de middelste foto, ze staat op de markt met fish..... een vis wijf dus<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle> goh lekker he die verse vis?!!
Op zondag gaat ze voetballen en is ze aanvoerder van het elftal, check de zwarte band om d'r arm!
ze drinkt ook bron water (lees leidingwater)<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

nou heb ik goed gekeken of niet dan<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Martijn

[edit]
ik moest er van me vrouw nog bij zetten dat ze geblondeerd is (zie de uitgroei) NOU LEKKER BELANGRIJK TOCH!!!!!

----------


## ronny

zozo das wel de manier om volk te trekken: topless dj 

<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

en voor de ladies night een chippendale als dj <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Jori

Jongens, jongens toch....... julie zitten je allemaal te verlekkeren op een (ex)man.......!!!
Idd, het is een "kelly" <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sis

Hij of zij, staat daar toch wel te slapen 
en de tweede foto toont ook dat het een bitch is, dat zei mijn vrouw <img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

Renkus-Heinz en Lab-gruppen, een vuilbak en een zwembad

----------


## mikael

> citaat:
> Ja en ? Zolang ze maar groot zijn !



Je moet ook wel een beetje kwaliteit hebben hoor, zeg je dat ook altijd als je een geluidinstallatie verhuurt? 'Hoezo klinkt het niet meneer, het gaat toch hard?'

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik vergelijk normaal tieten niet vaak met geluidssets.. maar dat is je eigen keuze natuurlijk <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Ik vergelijk normaal tieten niet vaak met geluidssets..



LOL !!! Maar als je dat wel zou dien dan zouden deze absoluut "long-throw" en "horny-loaded" moeten zijn, twee-weg met een piezo tweeter in het midden! (of is dat de "aan/uit" knop?) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Zeg DJ T  leg mij eens uit hoe je aan die foto van mijn vrouw komt.

Ik de rider staat uitdrukkelijk vermeld dat fotograferen verboden is.

----------


## Michael

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Heeft niemand nou plaatjes van het andere "geslacht" wat zo lekker achter de draaitafel staat en z'n 3e arm gebruikt om te 'cue-en' ??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> ...



Getrouwd en dan dit. Tssss shame  :Smile: 

Maar ik ben lekker nog niet getrouwd <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## RL sound

Heb mijn vriendin al gevraagd of ze het zo wil doen op de volgende show, en wat kreeg ik voor antwoord....?

PATS....

Hee, waarom zie ik nou sterretjes??????

Waar is mijn Gerber nou weer?

----------


## ronny

> citaat:PATS....



dat hoort niemand op het forum graag <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:
> 
> Getrouwd en dan dit. Tssss shame 
> 
> Maar ik ben lekker nog niet getrouwd <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ik ben ook niet getrouwd, dit zal voorlopig ook niet gebeuren

----------


## Michael

Whoops, my mistake <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
Dacht dat je getrouwd was.
 :Smile:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Aaaaaarrrggghhhh, beroepsdeformatie!

Zit ik die pics te kijken vraag ik me alleen maar af wie er op het onzalige idee komt een HES-lcd controller boven een mixer in te bouwen.......

Hebben jullie ook wel eens zulke momenten?

Ralph

----------


## frederik_

...sl*tje

en ik bedoel niet *slotje* <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:
> Whoops, my mistake <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
> Dacht dat je getrouwd was.



Hoe ben je eigenlijk op dat idee gekomen?

----------


## Michael

Omdat ik al vaker met jullie contact heb gehad maar zover ik weet is de eigenaar van goldsound in de veertig getrouwd en heeft kinderen en woont in Eijsden vlakbij Maastricht. Werk je voor goldsound of ben je eigenaar?

----------


## goldsound

Ik ben geen eigenaar, ik werk voor Goldsound. Klopt, hij heeft me eens iets verteld over het contact met Vampire.

----------


## moderator

Beste mensen,
Graag ontopic blijven, moet lukken met dit onderwerp...
Kennismaken en bepraten waar je mekaar van kent is niet iets voor in een onderwrp, daar is de mail of het chatcafe bijzonder geschikt voor.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## Michael

sorry mod. ik zal vanaf nu ontopic blijven over het sl*tje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:
> Zeg DJ T leg mij eens uit hoe je aan die foto van mijn vrouw komt.
> 
> Ik de rider staat uitdrukkelijk vermeld dat fotograferen verboden is.



Euuhhh..., mis ik hier iets?
Welke foto's van je vrouw? Welke rider? Ik ben ff in de war..

2 Moderator: ik kan me herinneren dat er ergens tussendoor geplaatst was dat dit een Kelly is, waar is die post gebleven, of lees ik nou heeeeeel scheel?


DJ.T Was Here

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 2 Moderator: ik kan me herinneren dat er ergens tussendoor geplaatst was dat dit een Kelly is, waar is die post gebleven, of lees ik nou heeeeeel scheel?








> citaat:Jongens, jongens toch....... julie zitten je allemaal te verlekkeren op een (ex)man.......!!!
> Idd, het is een "kelly"





<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> nodig

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Jongens, jongens toch....... julie zitten je allemaal te verlekkeren op een (ex)man.......!!!
> Idd, het is een "kelly" <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Daar misschien?

[edit] Tom AXS krijgt de eer  :Smile: , maar toch inderdaad: LEEEES dan even of post niet zo'n onzinnige reactie :S[/edit]

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## DJ.T

Owkeej, sorry, ik heb hem al gevonden maar ik heb hem echt 10x helemaal doorgelezen en ik kon hem echt niet vinden, heb ik trouwens wel vaker hoor, zoek je eens goed, lees je er zo overheen  :Smile: 

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## rinus bakker

in elk geval was er ooit iemand die stelde dat *** een vrouw was.
die stelling wordt in elk geval hiermee onderbouwd.
als dit al en Kelly zou zijn is de klus 1000% keerr beter geslaagd, en had er zelfs op een kilotje of 2 siliconen bespaard kunnen worden!

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## musicjohn

Hey Rinus,

Hoe is het weer in Rome? Doe de groeten aan de Paus!

Daank Uu for die Blüehme uit Hollant !!!

Maaruh... op de 6e dag schiep *** de vrouw. Toen was zijn fantasie ten einde!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerard

eeeh waar kan ik deze dame huren?? [:I] enuh is ze duur???

----------


## splash

zoek een bij google onder she-male +dj

----------

